# Anonimo D-Date arrives for an Anonimo Newbi



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)

Ok...so one of my grail space pieces arrived a little over a week ago. I don't see too many of these around, but I have always really liked the Anonimo brand (their philosophy, vision, the way they build their timepieces, and for some of their more simple "entry level" models...the simple, understated design). I had an opportunity to pick up this Black Dial D-Date at a price I could not refuse, so I bit.

This is my very first Anonimo and also my first with the ETA 2834 calibre (a cousin to the 2824 with day-of-week spelled out in full).

This is definitely one of those that you need to hold in your hand to appreciate, but the case on this is simply spectacular from the varied finishes to the actual workmanship...stunning...really stunning! 

Everything on this exudes quality (and it should based on the list price!!!)...from the case, to dial detail, to the lume, to the operation of the screw down crowns, to the amazing smooth feel when winding the ETA 2834...top notch all the way.

Watch wears larger than the 42mm case dimension would suggest due to the case design.

In a nutshell, VERY happy with this grail piece...a timeless design IMO, that I could pass down to generations. This Anonimo newbi is loving it...I could see getting very hooked on these (...very taken by the bronze and drass cased models)!!!:-!

Specifications:

*Movement* - Automatic ETA 2834-2 modified with the day/date upsetting for better readability, soigné finish, 4 Hertz. Power reserve 40 hours.

*Functions* - Hours, minutes, sweep seconds, full day and date displays. Date at h. 12, day date at h. 6

*Watch Case* - Sand-blasted and satinated AISI316 Plus stainless steel manufactured in three components; 42.00 mm diameter, screw locked back cover and bezel; screw locked crown at h. 3 and screw locked helium expulsion valve at h. 8.
Domed sapphire crystal.

*Water Resistance* - 50 ATM 51 ATA
*Dial* - Oversized Arabic numerals, baton hands and indexes treated with luminous coating for superior day/night readability; full day window positioned at h. 6, date window at h. 12, concentric seconds/minutes scale toward center.

*Strap* - Strap is secured to case with rod and double screw assembly. Manufactured and hand finished in patented Kodiak process calfskin to allow for extended immersion in fresh and sea water (24 continuous hours). Anonimo engraved on reverse of stainless steel buckle.

Quick pics (in not so good lighting) will have to do.


----------



## pjene (Jan 27, 2010)

Great watch. You'll really enjoy it. The black face D-Date was the 1st Anonimo I purchased. Cheers!


----------



## skysurfer (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, a very anachronistic approach to watch manufacturing that is disappearing. Trust me, you'll be bitten by the ANO bug! Case in point here. Started with one, now 5 and going strong!!

Varghese


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

skysurfer said:


> Yes, a very anachronistic approach to watch manufacturing that is disappearing. Trust me, you'll be bitten by the ANO bug! Case in point here. Started with one, now 5 and going strong!!
> 
> Varghese


You said the TRUTH.

Nice piece, wear it in the best of health !!!


----------



## EL_Chingon (Sep 20, 2006)

Great pick up. I have mine on a bracelet, and loving it. Congrats and enjoy. :-!


----------



## jimyritz (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice Anonimo....Congrats:-!

Mike


----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words and congrats pjene, skysurfer, nelsondevicenci, kmroldan, and jimyritz!!:-!

To hold one of these in your hand and experience the wonderful casework on these Anonimo's definitely gives one a strong bite to pursue more pieces!!! I think the Anonomino bug has definitely bit!b-)

kmroldan - I've heard that the great Anonimo bracelet really gives these an entirely different feel...I definitely might be interested in pursuing the bracelet in the near future (and also have some straps incoming as well).


----------



## kimsoon (Dec 18, 2008)

Congratulation! 

You should check this out! Bracelet on D-Date Deep Blue!


----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)

Ah yes kimsoon!!!:-!:-!:-!

That D-Date combo on the bracelet is absolutely STUNNING (the D-Date in the Blue Dial is absolutely stunning as well)!!!!

If any of you Anonimo veterans have a good or recommended source for tracking down the bracelet at a good price, please let me know (PM me if you feel more comfortable with that). I hear the bracelet is pricey, but also hear that it is an incredibly constructed piece.

Very nice!!!



kimsoon said:


> Congratulation!
> 
> You should check this out! Bracelet on D-Date Deep Blue!


----------



## barryg (Oct 14, 2008)

I picked up the S/S Black DD coming up on a year ago from Rob at Topper. I prefer the S/S but may change out to the black strap (or a Toshi) on its anniversary. The S/S bracelet does have a kink where the bracelet meets the lugs created a sharp edge. But that may be due do my smaller wrists. That being said, I still would recommend tracking down a S/S bracelet if you can find one. You may want to try Toppers or About Time for ideas on acquiring S/S. Congrats on your purchase.


----------



## rsr911 (Apr 6, 2006)

Congrats and welcome!:-!


----------



## gafrainc (Oct 2, 2009)

I am seeking for the individual "skysurfer". Please if you have contact info for this individual please let me know. He is a thief and a con-artist!! Took two watches from me without paying!! Any info will be greatly appreciated. [email protected]


----------

